# LedLenser F1, M7RX and M14X



## yliu (Dec 11, 2012)

I've just noticed these new lights on ledlenser's website.

The F1 runs on 1xCR123 at 400 lumens

M7RX - 600 lumens with 1x18650

M14 - 659 lumens on 4xAA

They all use the so called 'Xtreme Power LEDs' which is probably an XML.

Still waiting for the X21 with upgraded LEDs:devil:


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Found a bit more info on the F1. *
It's 69 grams and 88 mm long. 
It has a reversible clip. The base of the clip is a ring that goes completely around the body of the light so that it cannot slip off accidentally.
It has 3 modes (probably high-low-strobe).
IPX8 waterproofing
HAIII anodize.
It has a fixed focus designed for short range use.... It does NOT have a variable focus like other LED Lensers.

Overall, I'm not impressed. Apart from the unusual body styling, it sounds like pretty typical performance for a 1xCR123 XML light. The only real reason to get an LED Lenser is for their variable focusing system... a feature which seems absent from this light.


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 12, 2012)

I had a chance to do some measurements with M14 X and the results are rather disappointing. It achieves the claimed 650 lumens only when you keep the button half pressed to run it in boost mode. Normal 100% mode has less than 400 lumens.


----------



## Edi (Dec 16, 2012)

Give the Germans a chance! They have obviously been listening to suggestions and are trying to give us what we want... I don't see surefire trying much harder. I think these lights are impressive and am contemplating the f1, not sure if it can take rcr's though? The m7rx is abit overpriced in my opinion though...

just my 2 cents


----------



## Nickmen (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is a closer look at the Led Lenser F1.

Greetings from Germany

Nick


----------



## yliu (Dec 17, 2012)

The F1 seems like a very cool design, and it also has a more "traditional" beam profile with a hotspot and spill with promising specs. 

The light haven't came out yet in my area, but I have a strong feeling that the price tag will be quite high.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 17, 2013)

I fancy giving that F1 a go,all my LL,s have been ok no issues with any.Have noticed they are creeping up in price and getting above a lot of the competition.I have also noticed in there marketing that they are one of the biggest in the world now in terms of portable lighting.

There tv ad for the F1 is very upmarket.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 17, 2013)

For the F1: 400 lumens on a CR123 primary sounds like very good output. Definitely a step up for LED Lenser. Usually they are behind in emitter technology, but to get this kind of output, that must no longer be the case. Most other CR123 lights only achieve this level of output when run on 3.7v 16340 li-ion cells.


----------



## LEDburn (Jan 17, 2013)

www.ledlenser.com.au/products/high-performance-line/f-series/f1/

They claim 400 lumens from an XP-G2 powered by one CR123. I have no reason to doubt that claim.
What I really do NOT like is the runtime of 120 minutes. This is measured on low from turn on till it drops to 1 lumen.

From that, I think it is safe to say one of two things:
1) The "low" is nowhere near low enough, or;
2) The efficiency absolutely sucks.

My Zebralight SC52 can put out just over 100 lumens for nearly 3 hours on an Eneloop!


----------



## The_Driver (Jan 17, 2013)

The F1 does not work with rechargeables!
It is concieved as a backup type light.

At some point there will be an F1*R* though (please consider that they also started making an X21R after a while).
The company is also extensively working together with German flashaholics in the TLF (German flashlight forum) to create a "dream edc light".


----------



## FoxyRick (Jan 17, 2013)

I've liked the idea of LL's zoom optic for years, but never bought one. That's because when I compare them with other, similarly priced lights, the zoom optic is the _only_ thing that still appeals to me about LL.

The M14X looks interesting but is it really worth about 50% more than the Eagletac SX25A6 that's on the way to me?

I really want to like LEDLenser but I end up wishing that someone else had developed the optic.

The optic might work very well for the way I tend to use lights when I'm out night hiking. I often want to go from close up flood to long range sniping and juggling two lights to optimise that is a pain. 

I stand ready to be persuaded...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 17, 2013)

The_Driver said:


> The company is also extensively working together with German flashaholics in the TLF (German flashlight forum) to create a "dream edc light".



Kudos to them for that - but they've a long way to go to convince me. They're still too expensive for what they offer, zoomability means nothing to me, they at least have regulation now in some lights, but refuse to specify the emitter by name or bin (I HATE brands that stamp their own name on a part and will not say what it really is).

That and the massive stigma associated with their name and the luddites that typically get suckered into paying way too much for their gear.

I'm sure one day they'll make a light I might buy, but they're a way off from it yet.


----------



## wonkycows (Jan 18, 2013)

A good friend bought me a P7 lenser as present (thanks mate). He's used one for years for light painting underground photography where zoomable lighting is an advantage. I must admit that the lenser produces a nicer light for photography than the cheaper Chinese zoomable lights. So for this it's an excellent piece of kit. However, it's not the light I use for the underground exploring itself, just for the photography.
One of the things I've noticed about they're range until now is the lack of difference between they're models. By that I mean they all mostly seem to have a similar output level and also I can't distinguish between them to look at.

So it's nice to see something different coming from them.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 18, 2013)

FoxyRick said:


> I've liked the idea of LL's zoom optic for years, but never bought one. That's because when I compare them with other, similarly priced lights, the zoom optic is the _only_ thing that still appeals to me about LL.
> 
> The M14X looks interesting but is it really worth about 50% more than the Eagletac SX25A6 that's on the way to me?
> 
> ...



I am fed up of seeing them in near on every shop in the UK that you maybe able to get a decent light from,they are everywhere.One day I hope I might find a shop that has Fenix or similar in,but I fancy giving the F1 a go just because i quite like LL.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 22, 2013)

Just posted our review of the F1...

http://www.led-resource.com/2013/04/led-lenser-f1-review/


----------



## parnass (Apr 22, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> Just posted our review of the F1...
> 
> http://www.led-resource.com/2013/04/led-lenser-f1-review/



:thanks: Thanks for posting the review. 

I wondered how brief a time it would take before the battery ran down under such a high current draw. It seems more like a flashbulb than a flashlight.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 22, 2013)

Voltage is a bigger issue as it draws ~2.5A, and partially used 123A's won't give you the full output.


----------



## utlgoa (Apr 22, 2013)

I own the M7RX and its a great light, but I am in the process of mailing it back to Led Lenser a second time for a loose lens.

I still have faith in the company and I am looking forward to purchasing the M17R as soon as it is on the market. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKwQ4ciaUnY


----------



## Up All Night (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for posting that Robin!
I have to agree with parnass' analogy, too bad really. I thought it was a great looking light, right up until you turn it on.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 22, 2013)

Up All Night said:


> I thought it was a great looking light, right up until you turn it on.


Not quite...I would say, right up until 2 minutes after you turn it in.


----------



## Up All Night (Apr 22, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> Not quite...I would say, right up until 2 minutes after you turn it in.



:touche: 
Absolutely! I stand corrected!! Lol!


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the test Robin. The runtime curve of the LED Lenser F1 is really disappointing


----------



## Dirtbasher (May 12, 2013)

Just received my LL - F1, trying it out as my Tech light for daily work, 
I'm using rechargeable Tenergy RCR123A LiPo 3V batteries, these are new batteries and so far I'm impressed with the run time daily usage as a Tech light at work, 
The battery is still on its first charge and is showing 3.24V and 100% on my ZTS tester after a week of playing around.
The Low setting I find very useful, it's more than bright enough to do the Job, and can leave some juice in the tank.
Also I noticed the light seems neutral white.
Another nice feature is the clip can be slotted in two places, and fits perfectly on a peak cap.
I do miss the wide angle zoom of my LL P5R which is currently my daily Tech light (also useful as it has the USB charger).
The LL wide zoom is really useful when you need an even spread of light, the hotspot I find a bit glaring.
Price wise the F1 was a little expensive $68, but compared to say the Nitecore EC1 at $86 maybe not, these are local prices, and I would have had to pay shipping on the EC1.

Might post some more info in a few weeks time.


----------



## utlgoa (May 13, 2013)

I just got the M7RX back from Led Lenser and it's still not focusing properly due to the loose lens. I'm going to continue to mail it back until it is repaired or replaced. So far I will have paid $15.00 for postage for the free repairs.


utlgoa said:


> I own the M7RX and its a great light, but I am in the process of mailing it back to Led Lenser a second time for a loose lens.
> 
> I still have faith in the company and I am looking forward to purchasing the M17R as soon as it is on the market. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKwQ4ciaUnY


----------



## Dirtbasher (May 18, 2013)

Dirtbasher said:


> Just received my LL - F1, trying it out as my Tech light for daily work,
> I'm using rechargeable Tenergy RCR123A LiPo 3V batteries, these are new batteries and so far I'm impressed with the run time daily usage as a Tech light at work,
> The battery is still on its first charge and is showing 3.24V and 100% on my ZTS tester after a week of playing around.
> The Low setting I find very useful, it's more than bright enough to do the Job, and can leave some juice in the tank.
> ...



Update:
The F1 seems to use one battery per week as a daily EDC Tech light, the lower lumen mode is the right intensity to do my Tech work and inspections, I also like the size , it fits neatly in a pocket.
Further:
I removed the bezel from my F1 and popped the lens off , did a tail stand and the flood light was brilliant, this is of interest perhaps to someone who might want to mod the light into a pure flood (Mule).


----------



## mccririck (May 18, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> Just posted our review of the F1...
> 
> http://www.led-resource.com/2013/04/led-lenser-f1-review/



How is strobe mode a pro?


----------



## Robin24k (May 18, 2013)

It's there if you ever need it, and it doesn't get into the way of typical usage because it's last in the mode sequence.


----------



## Dirtbasher (May 19, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> It's there if you ever need it, and it doesn't get into the way of typical usage because it's last in the mode sequence.



I agree, 
Strobe can be very useful, I've just acquired a Klarus X11 purely for the high powered strobe as a self defense tool, it's a one click strobe on.
Often have to meet my wife when she comes off the train and muggers hang in the subway, you pop this Baby on strobe before going into a dark subway, even I get a chill !


----------



## Marvin-n-NC (Jul 1, 2013)

New Flashaholic here. I Just received my F1 today. Out of the box it seems to be a quality product and will be durable. I bought this as a back up light.
After reading all information available this seemed like a good purchase. Seems to do what I need it to do. The switch will take a little getting used to.
I do like the reversible clip. Light enough I can clip it on my cap while camping or small outside products. I will update after I get outside at night.


----------



## Dirtbasher (Jul 3, 2013)

Marvin-n-NC said:


> New Flashaholic here. I Just received my F1 today. Out of the box it seems to be a quality product and will be durable. I bought this as a back up light.
> After reading all information available this seemed like a good purchase. Seems to do what I need it to do. The switch will take a little getting used to.
> I do like the reversible clip. Light enough I can clip it on my cap while camping or small outside products. I will update after I get outside at night.



So far , I'm enjoying the F1, the Tenergy RCR123 - 3V cells I use work ok, the light does get a little hot on High , but I seldom keep it on for long, it's my EDC belt light (using a Nitecore holster).


----------



## jupello (Jul 3, 2013)

Ooh, that robin24k's review implies that F1 has switch that combines all the good in forward & reverse clickies! Momentary on with half press + mode changes with half press + switch that locks on with full press. :thumbsup: That's how switches should be done!


----------



## Dirtbasher (Jul 3, 2013)

jupello said:


> Ooh, that robin24k's review implies that F1 has switch that combines all the good in forward & reverse clickies! Momentary on with half press + mode changes with half press + switch that locks on with full press. :thumbsup: That's how switches should be done!



That's common with LEDlenser tail clicky mode changes and can get very confusing on the M series.


----------



## jupello (Jul 3, 2013)

Dirtbasher said:


> That's common with LEDlenser tail clicky mode changes and can get very confusing on the M series.



Why confusing?


----------



## Dirtbasher (Jul 4, 2013)

jupello said:


> Why confusing?



Have you used a M series like the MT7? 
There are 3 modes, of which there are numerous clicks to get there, then even more within the mode, especially professional mode.
H14 is similar but not so many modes.


----------



## Marvin-n-NC (Jul 7, 2013)

I have now had a chance to test this light in a few different situations and I have to say it has uses but would not work for me if it was my only light.
For momentary use to run a quick check on something it is great. Easy on and easy to switch to low beam and them off. Compact (biggest advantage) and easy to carry or store anywhere. The reversible clip makes carrying even easier. It is small enough and light enough that it can even be clipped on the brim of my hat.
The down is that it does reduce to 10% draw after 2 minutes making you wonder if your battery is getting weak or is it malfunctioning. And yes it does eat batteries.
It is not as good as I hoped for but it is a light I will use often.


----------



## Amafan (Jul 23, 2013)

Just ordered an F1 from 17th Street Photo. Less than $50. Looks perfect as a back up light.


----------



## Pinvin78 (Sep 12, 2013)

I am new here, I'm glad to be here

I own a Led Lenser F1 (and a titanium S10 Baton, by the way.
I live in Europe, Hungary. I've tried two different (Conrad and noname) RCR123 battery so far, I think they are 3.0V. The F1 shuts down in a half second, every time I try to use it. With any CR123 (nonrechargable) cell it work flawlessly - but what a waste, not eco friendly, by any means, to dispose all those CR123s..
Anyways, I like this light a lot, the look, the feel, the style

Dirtbasher mentioned, that he uses F1 with rechargable Tenergy LiPo 3V.

Is this true, is it possible to use this light with RCR123? Exactly which one is tested, and proved to work with this light? I would order batteries from the US, if necessary

Thank you for your assistance, and I'm not a native speaker, sorry for my mistakes.


----------



## cre8ure (Sep 13, 2013)

Pinvin78 said:


> I am new here, I'm glad to be here
> 
> I own a Led Lenser F1 (and a titanium S10 Baton, by the way.
> I live in Europe, Hungary. I've tried two different (Conrad and noname) RCR123 battery so far, I think they are 3.0V. The F1 shuts down in a half second, every time I try to use it. With any CR123 (nonrechargable) cell it work flawlessly - but what a waste, not eco friendly, by any means, to dispose all those CR123s..
> ...



Hi Pivin,

Several colleagues tried with 16340 Batteries and it is definitly not supported to use 3,7 V batteries. Using this will damage your light. You will have to stick to quality CR123 Batteries

german discussion
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/zweibrueder-led-lenser/19172-review-led-lenser-f1.html


----------



## Pinvin78 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you for the reply, and I'm said to hear that...
I fully undertstnd, that overheating can be an issue, and it can damage the electronics or emitter.
Still, my question is, that is it possible to turn it on with any of the RCRA batteries? I only need it for very short periods, like 10-20 seconds.


----------



## Pinvin78 (Sep 13, 2013)

CRA123 only lights shouldn't exist in the first place... Why should we dispose a lot of cells...
I only light up the street adress number in the night, when a gt out of the car, to visit someone, during work, try to avoid an obstacle, when navigate in the house... Only for a few seconds, or I inspect someones throat, using the low mode... Wouldn't overheat, for sure.


----------



## välineurheilija (Sep 13, 2013)

Pinvin78 said:


> CRA123 only lights shouldn't exist in the first place... Why should we dispose a lot of cells...
> I only light up the street adress number in the night, when a gt out of the car, to visit someone, during work, try to avoid an obstacle, when navigate in the house... Only for a few seconds, or I inspect someones throat, using the low mode... Wouldn't overheat, for sure.


This is offtopic but cr123 batteries have ten years to expiration date and they function in extreme low temperatures.so if you have a cold enviroment or if you use the light for emergency purposes that is why we have cr123.  and welcome to CPF!


----------



## välineurheilija (Sep 13, 2013)

Oops i misread your post a bit. I agree on they should make every light work with rcr too


----------



## Pinvin78 (Sep 14, 2013)

Is there anyone, besides Dirtbasher, who use the F1 with RCR battery succesfully? 
I am so excited, that I could use this beautifull light, regularly, without harming the enviroment I recharge my RCR with GoalZero Nomad 7 Solar panel and the charger is powerd by 12V cigar lighter adapter


----------



## välineurheilija (Sep 14, 2013)

Pinvin78 said:


> Is there anyone, besides Dirtbasher, who use the F1 with RCR battery succesfully?
> I am so excited, that I could use this beautifull light, regularly, without harming the enviroment I recharge my RCR with GoalZero Nomad 7 Solar panel and the charger is powerd by 12V cigar lighter adapter


I think Dirtbasher used LiFePo battery its more close to 3 volts so it should work but you need a different charger for them.


----------



## Pinvin78 (Sep 14, 2013)

THANKS! That is a surprise for me.... I've just ordered life 3v batteries, in this case I should order a charger too I see Tenergy charger sold with LiFe batteries, I suppose it is appropriate.


----------



## välineurheilija (Sep 14, 2013)

Pinvin78 said:


> THANKS! That is a surprise for me.... I've just ordered life 3v batteries, in this case I should order a charger too I see Tenergy charger sold with LiFe batteries, I suppose it is appropriate.


IIRC the nominal voltage for LiFePO is 3.2 volts so different charging voltage.i dont remember if there is a charger where you can change the charging voltage.


----------



## Dirtbasher (Sep 15, 2013)

Pinvin78 said:


> THANKS! That is a surprise for me.... I've just ordered life 3v batteries, in this case I should order a charger too I see Tenergy charger sold with LiFe batteries, I suppose it is appropriate.



I have replied to your PM
These are the ones
http://www.tenergy.com/RCR123A-3-0V-750mAh-LiFePO4-Rechargeable-Battery

They come off the charger around 3.4, but drop a little 1 Hour later, 
I also bought the light with out checking if it could take RCR123 , and had to search a lot to find batteries , luckily a paintball gun shop stocked them, so I bought a charger and 4 batteries, I have another CR123 light so it is useful to have the RCR handy.


----------



## Pinvin78 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you guys, my Tenergy LiFePO4 3.0V batteries have arrived, and my F1 works with it!
It is funny, that these little things travelled through the globe, to me, in Hungary


----------



## Dirtbasher (Oct 11, 2013)

Pinvin78 said:


> Thank you guys, my Tenergy LiFePO4 3.0V batteries have arrived, and my F1 works with it!
> It is funny, that these little things travelled through the globe, to me, in Hungary



Enjoy, I'm using mine with these batteries about 6 months, and I really like having 400 lumens in a tiny torch!
Have you noticed It also has a decent throw?


----------



## Dirtbasher (Oct 11, 2013)

Just measured the tail cap current on the F1 using the Tenergy Battery
V=3.3, A= 5.5
Duracell 
V=3, A=3.3


----------



## jakepen (Nov 1, 2013)

Dirtbasher said:


> Just received my LL - F1, trying it out as my Tech light for daily work,
> I'm using rechargeable Tenergy RCR123A LiPo 3V batteries, these are new batteries and so far I'm impressed with the run time daily usage as a Tech light at work,
> The battery is still on its first charge and is showing 3.24V and 100% on my ZTS tester after a week of playing around.
> The Low setting I find very useful, it's more than bright enough to do the Job, and can leave some juice in the tank.
> ...



I have the f1, also tenergy rcr123s. When using them in my f1, high mode slowly fades to a very dull light. If I shut my light off than turn it back on, it automatically goes into low mode...


----------



## Pinvin78 (Nov 2, 2013)

The same for me - I guess this is normal, as the voltage drops, after a recharge the brightness restores to it's fullness. This is normal... is it?

My S10 Baton and M22 does the same, with RCR123. Only Zebraligt and Armytek makes more complex elecronic regulation, to buff up the decreasing voltage - someone wrote this in CPF recently.


----------

